

Ask HN: Anyone hiring entry level developers in NYC? - venturebros

Hi there I am leaving my current job a lot sooner than I thought and I am looking for something else.<p>I am scanning indeed and other job boards. Hope you guys can point me to some leads.<p>About Me:<p>I graduated college a few months ago with a BFA in Web Design and Interactive Media. I can't design but I have an eye and know about designing for the user.<p>Skills Advanced:
HTML/CSS<p>Basic/Intermediate: PHP,JavaScript(and jQuery framework),MySQL<p>Really Basic/ Just starting: Ruby on Rails<p>CMS:<p>I am good with WordPress I can build custom themes from scratch and I am starting to delve into plugins. I have used Joomla! can't build custom themes yet but I know my way around it. I have been taking a look at Drupal! I am starting to learn to build themes and work with it.
======
stonemetal
There is an unofficial HN jobs board at <http://jobs.usethesource.com/> you
might be interested in looking over.

------
callmeed
I need a web development generalist right now and working remotely is okay.
This is for an established (and profitable) company in the photography space.

Job is probably 75% HTML/CSS/JS/PHP and 25% Rails.

Email is in my profile.

